

Phaser – Desktop and Mobile HTML5 Game Framework - NoahBuscher
http://phaser.io/

======
bitsoda
Some guy is using this framework to make a game a week. His third game is
particularly addictive, yet very simple. Check them out:
[http://www.lessmilk.com/](http://www.lessmilk.com/)

~~~
lessmilk
I'm the guy making the games, thanks for mentioning my project!

Let me know if you have any questions.

~~~
bitsoda
No problem! Thanks for investing time into the project -- I'm sure it's a lot
of work, and I'm sure the community really appreciates it. I enjoyed your
tutorial and look forward to a few more :P

------
theg2
We did a mini multiplayer platformer in this over a weekend. It was pretty
simple to setup but if you aren't familiar with properly setting up JS
applications you're going to hit a wall eventually with your code (luckily we
had someone incredibly smart to help us).

The idea of cross platform and in the browser is nice, but if I had to do it
again I'd probably go for something desktop or app focused.

------
rufugee
So as an experienced developer with no game dev experience, is something like
Phaser (or other frameworks, like Corona) a good place to start, or should I
start with something more minimal? I really want to pick up 2d gaming so that
I can develop a few fun games for my kids (and teach them in the process), but
am unsure if I should start with a very minimalistic, low level set of
libraries or a full stack... Any advice is very welcome. Oh, and it'd be great
if I could do all of this from Linux. That's one of the big drawbacks of
things like Corona, which require either Mac OS or Windows.

(edit, corrected wording)

~~~
drhayes9
Yup, it's pretty much a perfect place to start. Browsers are ubiquitous, 2d
gaming is pretty easy to understand and get started with, and the results can
be surprisingly addictive despite their simplicity:
[http://www.lessmilk.com](http://www.lessmilk.com)

Developing your own game engine that suits your needs in JS would be pretty
instructive as well. There are a metric ton of JS game engines out there, many
of them open source, so you can see what tradeoffs they made with respect to
performance, quality, etc, while developing your own. It's really not hard to
get stuff drawing on the screen with JS and canvas.

I could imagine writing a game with your kids that uses Phaser to get them
started, then figuring out something Phaser can't do (or doesn't do well) and
showing them how to open the code, read it, grok it, change it, etc. Very
cool.

~~~
rufugee
Thanks very much for your reply. Now, if only I could develop a stomach for
javascript. I've really, really tried.

However, phaser appears to support Typescript, which might just make it
palatable. I'll give it a go.

------
kibibu
We've been using Phaser to migrate a bunch of education games from
Flixel/Flash to HTML5. Absolutely recommended. The latest version (1.2) is
currently in testing and has now integrated Pixi.js 1.5.

------
jtheory
What browsers/versions to they support?

I'm looking for something that I can use to rebuild a bunch of Java applets,
but I need good audio support, and good cross-browser support as well.

Their mobile focus would be a nice bonus, but I'm not sure I can use it if
they don't support even modern IE, for example... a lot of people use IE
(unfortunately IE8/9 are still quite common as well, though I might be able to
get away with lacking support for those), and won't install a new browser just
for my site.

~~~
jtheory
Ah! I found a bit more info on the github site:
[https://github.com/photonstorm/phaser#requirements](https://github.com/photonstorm/phaser#requirements)

> Games created with Phaser require a modern web browser that supports the
> canvas tag. This includes Internet Explorer 9+, Firefox, Chrome, Safari and
> Opera. It also works on mobile web browsers including stock Android 2.x
> browser and above and iOS5 Mobile Safari and above.

------
zura
TypeScript support makes me want to take a closer look.

------
didsomeonesay
It's a great tool if you go for a game that fits this framework - 2D, sprites,
tilemaps, physics, ... e.g. a platformer.

After experimenting a little with phaser, i realized i don't need a full game
framework, and now feel better served by pixi.js or ivank.js.

------
Fishrock123
Using this framework right now -- it is quite excellent. Full of features, and
with great, constant support.

Also, it runs ontop of the Pixi.js renderer, meaning it is super, super fast.

------
bluepill
I'm using it since v0.95 and it's getting better and better.

I made a yeoman generator for generating "phaser game" projects quickly (JS
only sorry).

------
annnnd
Let me be original: This looks great. I will definitely take a closer look
later. </sarcasm>

~~~
nsayay
Indeed. It's a bit hard to swallow when the phaser front page doesn't work
properly on my mobile.

------
duiker101
This looks very interesting, I will definitely have to take a better look
later.

------
CrowderSoup
This looks awesome. I'm definitely going to have to take a closer look.

------
izietto
Why did they use the Sublime Text icon to indicate Javascript O.O

~~~
rpsw
The Visual Studio icon is a poor choice for TypeScript as well.

